# Just picked up this parks/craftsman bandsaw anyone know if anybody still makes parts for these



## cbrmadman (Jul 6, 2014)




----------



## CluelessNewB (Jul 7, 2014)

D.C. Morrison may have some parts.  I know they supply some parts for Parks wood planers.    

http://www.dcmorrison.com/


----------



## Charles Spencer (Jul 7, 2014)

It might be worth checking Sears.

Charles


----------

